

Show HN: Grrrid, an RSS reader focused on images - kiberstranier
http://grrrid.com

======
nilved
Why would you ever post something on HN that doesn't have screenshots or even
more than a single sentence of information? No, I'm not going to sign up; I
have zero idea what this site does!

~~~
kiberstranier
A screenshot is on its way.

~~~
kiberstranier
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreirobu/9175528523/in/photos...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreirobu/9175528523/in/photostream/)

~~~
masukomi
the screenshot is still not on the site... I'm with @nilved Why would I want
to sign up for a site that applies so little thought to its users that it
doesn't even feel they are worthy of / need any details on what the site does,
and just expects people to sign up because you told them to.

~~~
kiberstranier
We've just opened up the sign-up and we're now processing your feeds. Please
bare with us.

------
Gmo
I wish there would at least be screenshots.

For instance, I read a lot of webcomics through RSS feeds, this is a service I
could use, but I would need to see how it looks like first.

~~~
kiberstranier
Thanks for the comment, we'll post some screenshots in the following hour.

------
Flavius
A demo would be nice. A message that tells you upfront that this doesn't work
without importing stuff from Google Reader would be nice as well.

I've just created a new account and I'm stuck with the import screen. Now
what?

~~~
kiberstranier
We'll roll out a new round of invites in the following days.

~~~
Flavius
Who cares about the invites? I already have an account and I can't use it. May
I know why?

~~~
kiberstranier
We've just opened up the sign-up and we're now processing your feeds. Please
bare with us. Thank you!

~~~
mynameisvlad
I have never seen HN comments sound more like a Customer Service script than
this.

I believe his issue is that he doesn't have a Google Reader account to import
from.

------
mauricesvay
Not knowing what I'm signing up for is a deal breaker.

------
kiberstranier
Here comes the screenshot!
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreirobu/9175528523/in/photos...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreirobu/9175528523/in/photostream/)

We'll roll out a new round of invites in the following days. Last chance to
import your feeds from Google Reader. Grab your username.

~~~
Flavius
How do I use this without importing from Google Reader?

It seems that there's no way to bypass the import screen.

------
chrisjames
I'm a first year CS student and I've been working on a very similar app as a
pet project.

I've thought this was a great idea for a while now and I really like your
execution. Cool name, nice design. Congrats on launching.

~~~
kiberstranier
Thank you Chris!

------
titel
Seems interesting for designers or for photographers who mainly subscribe to
image centric content.

It definitely deserves more up-votes!

------
luciantodea
Let's try and see how it works.

------
andreea-reads
Looks good - thanks for the tip

------
alecsx6
seems interesting

